# BaitShops By Buckeye Lake



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright OGF Brethern, I have never bought live bait or stopped at a baitshop while going fishing out there because I have always just had minnies with me. Not the case for tomorrow so I'm gonna have to stop and get some. Ill be putting in a North Shore so where is the closest/most conveniant place to stop at? Dont know the surrounding area around the lake all that well and will be towing a boat so any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Linebacker43


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

If you are coming to the lake from 70 take HWY 79 towards the lake and as the road curves to the right there is a bait shop on your left. It sits back a ways from the road so you'll have to be looking for it. 
Go beyond the boat launch where Hebron Rd becomes Walnut. I think that if you pass the subway which is also on your left side at that point you have gone too far. 
But it's a relatively small area so you should be fine. 
Tight lines bro! Post some pics when you are done out there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks SoCal! You wouldnt happen to have the name of that place would ya? Just so I know what Im look for? Ill post a report tomorrow evening if we got into anything! Thanks again!

Linebacker43


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Buckeye Outdoors use to carry minnows. They are on 79 going in the opposite direction of Buckeye Lake.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Like socal was saying, instead of turning into north shore follow the road to the west and it is right acrossed from the dollar store and the police station. Its just a stones throw from the entrance to north shore. Its called z's village market.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

There's one in Millersport too, although I don't know the name of it. Good homemade sandwiches too, if you're out near Leib's Island.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Here's what you want:

Z's Village Market (740) 928-4636
11184 Walnut Rd.
Buckeye Lake
Cigarettes, Beer, Snacks,
Fishing Tackle, Live Bait

Just go into town on 79 off I70, hang a right at the stop light, and it's on your left about 1/4 mile. Good people, great sponsor of Buckeye Crappie Challenge. I've also used the guy in Millersport, but it's hit or miss on if he'll be open early, and sometimes he'll go to the bank and just close the store, so you're outta luck if you're in a hurry.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Whoops, forgot they moved a few blocks a couple years ago. Here's the right address:

5187 Walnut Rd SE, Buckeye Lake, OH 43025


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

After you come around the corner on 79 you will see dollar general on your right look to your left it sits in the back of the empty parking lot.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! Ill be heading there in the morning 

Linebacker43


----------



## t-bag04 (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you catch any bub?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

